# Joe the addict - contains implied drug use



## THORHAMMER (Sep 10, 2006)

First off, let me say I am 110% against illegal drugs. I wanted to show you this because there is a point behind it.... (drugs suck)

This guy is Joe, hes a 50 year old heroin addict living on the street. 

I spied him about to use and shot him quickly, noticed me and then 
he just started to talk to me.. 

Joe just got out of the pen after 23 years in jail he had hepatitis C and is 
addicted to heroin. Besides losing his hopes and dreams of being an art director , losing his family who basically disowned him, hes been beaten nearly to death 10 times while in prision and doesnt expect to see 55 due to his health. 
Besides that he had no reasonable way to get a job and therefore is in a rut he cannot get himself out of. 

At one point Joe looked me in the eye and said "told me, dont ever mess with drugs", "Ever "" its a spiral that takes you to the bottom"
 and thats where he is right now.... 

I debated wether or not to share this, but I think the message is important


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes!

Yes, it is very important.
I am glad you share both the photo and his story.
Good to see he did not object to taking his photo. 
He means to also tell that there is NO GOOD in starting taking drugs.
I think he wanted you to tell.
You did.
That is good.


----------



## craig (Sep 13, 2006)

This photo tells me nothing. Drug addiction is a serious disease and I do not get what you are shooting for. Spend some time with Joe or the heroin culture and I think you will get some serious shots.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Sep 13, 2006)

_------------------------------------------------
""This photo tells me nothing. Drug addiction is a serious disease and I do not get what you are shooting for. Spend some time with Joe or the heroin culture and I think you will get some serious shots.__. "" - Craig_
--------------------------------------

I think everything is pretty self explanatory , if you dont get it theres nothing really I could say ... 
if the shot doesnt do anything for you then it doesnt. It's not the worlds most powerful image, 
but I thought the story behind it was important. 

I dont know if thats an implication that I dont think heroin is a serious drug, or that my shot is not serious because I didnt camp out with them for weeks at a time? either way thats kinda a crappy thing to say at the least and your tone is not right I do not think...

maybye i took it the wrong way, but you seem almost upset at my post. is there more then meets the eye going on here?


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 13, 2006)

I respectfully disagree with craig. The photo, combined with the story, is very heartwrenching.


----------



## journeyman (Sep 13, 2006)

I can see both side of the arguement.  The story was amzing it really got me but from the photo if it was obvious he was about to shot up I wouldn't know he did drugs.  He looks in good shape and young for 50.  Though in the inside I'm sure it's a much different story.  So the guy doesn't really portray to me that he is a herion addict.  

I think that's where craig is coming from.  I think it was read into a little to much.  it hard sometimes to draw emotions from words and things that are meant as one thing are confused for others.  There's my 2 cents


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 13, 2006)

At a time long ago, when I was taking classes from a very good painter, who needed money bad enough to teach a couple of courses, I got a lesson hammered into my head.  

Some subjects are better in color because color shows life.

Some subjects are better in black and white, dark and shadowy... it will show emotions better.  I think this one would be better in black and white but just my opinion.. also lit dark and dreary....  again just my opinion.

Shooting for mood is a personal thing.  It's the artists choice how he shows his or her subject.  It's just nice to do more than snap a shutter to try to bring all the tools with you.  This is NOT a critique just an observation.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Sep 14, 2006)

i totally agree, i would of loved to do more shots of him and spend more time with him.. thanks for the tip on black and white i havent thought about b&w quite like that.....

I probably just took what craig said the wrong way. 

It just seems very harsh and implicating and negative for a forum where we are all trying to just share stories. I havent seen that kind of response to anyone elses shots in here just kinda feels weird.


----------



## craig (Sep 14, 2006)

Certainly did not mean to hurt your feelings, but I think you can push your work further.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 14, 2006)

I tinkered with that shot a little and it made a great black and white poster. 

I also deleted it so don't worry you wont be seeing it on any dare commercials.

Sometimes a little explaination goes a long way.  There is virtue on both sides.  The image itself could be read several ways without the story attached.  But put a couple of words on the image and it gains power.  just an old mans opinion.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Sep 14, 2006)

craig, i think we just had a misunderstanding, dont worry didnt hurt my feelings just seemed like a personal attack... no biggie, actually its kinda funny how easy misunderstandings happen when we cant see body language... lol

thats a huge reason face to face meetings will always rule over correspondence. in both the business world and also personal relationships

I do feel compelled to push the work a little further., though I have only a few hours to spend shooting every time I go downtown, I will see what I can develop... !!!!!  

scribe, thanks for the kind words ,I always enjoy your comments because they have wisdom and expirience behind them, Im jealous... 

-Dave (thor)


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 14, 2006)

Thats a nice thing to say and thanks.

I just wish I had understood what the power of this medium was when I younger. 

I have been beating it into my son in laws head and now he gets it after two years.... It's not what in your hand, it whats in your head... and now I find it's also whats in your heart.

And be carefull out there... some people kill you for the value of your camera or less...


----------



## craig (Sep 14, 2006)

THORHAMMER said:
			
		

> craig, i think we just had a misunderstanding, dont worry didnt hurt my feelings just seemed like a personal attack... no biggie, actually its kinda funny how easy misunderstandings happen when we cant see body language... lol
> 
> thats a huge reason face to face meetings will always rule over correspondence. in both the business world and also personal relationships
> 
> ...



Cool! Go for it!!!


----------



## zombiekilla (Sep 14, 2006)

journeyman said:
			
		

> He looks in good shape and young for 50.  Though in the inside I'm sure it's a much different story.  So the guy doesn't really portray to me that he is a herion addict.


Thats part of the reason why I love the shot so much! The face of addiction is changing. Its no longer the dirty old bum on the corner. Its becoming doctors and teachers, and 13 year old children. Addiction is everywhere.


----------



## Ab$olut (Sep 24, 2006)

I think in the uk i'd be scared to approch any addict with fear of getting hurt or my camera stolen..

I like it the shot but I agree it would look better in B&W


----------



## PixelPerfect (Sep 26, 2006)

as critques step on peoples personal work
But i kind of agree with craig
This picture is not as close up and personal as your story.
Get close to the people, get their eyeslit up.
I woudlnt be able to tell this picture has anything to do with herion if you didnt say so
i want to see tracks and bruises, sickness and sadness

but again, i dont want to be misunderstood
you asked for a critque of your work
so theres MY opinion


THANKS!
your a good writer btw


----------



## THORHAMMER (Sep 28, 2006)

actually I never asked for a crituque... just sharing on this particular one...

thanks ...

but now that I know what craig meant, I dont mind !!!!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 28, 2006)

I wonder if its possible for one photographer to look at anothers work and not really critique it in some manner or other....


----------



## THORHAMMER (Sep 28, 2006)

I agree, just pointing out since she said I asked for a critique and I didnt....


----------

